

Looking for early adopters for ClutterMe.com - markm
http://www.clutterme.com/news

======
markm
We're looking for a few early adopters to tell us that they think.

We would love to pick your brains and will listen to every detail you suggest.

We want to work closely with you because we recognize the expertise on these
meesage boards and want to make something you would want.

Sincerely, Mark ClutterMe Founder

